# Joystick Problems on Troybilt 2840



## Kevin S (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a 2012 Troybilt 2840 snow blower that will be 2 years old next week. It worked flawlessly the past couple of Winters. When I used it the first time this year, the joystick won't move and consequently I can not move the chute from side to side. 

It seems like the joystick trigger won't depress. It just seems 'stuck' so i'm wondering if a little WD-40 is in order but I'm not real sure. 

It is still under warranty for a few more days but hauling it somewhere to have it repaired is a major pain for those of us whose wife won't let us have a pickup! Also, I'm assuming this would take a while this time of year and I don't want to be without it.

Should I tear it apart and see if I can fix this myself. Or am I better off biting the bullet and leaving this to the professionals?

For those in the 'tear it apart' camp -- where do I start? The trigger or the control box?? What would I look for in either or both of those places? Is there some way to lubricate the cable? What about an adjustment to the trigger? 

Thanks for any help or advice!


Kevin


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

First toss the WD-40 aside and get yourself some Fluid Film or PB Blaster to spray some in the cable. Is the snow blower in a freeze environment now? If so I would suspect water has penetrated in your cable somewhat, you should just heat it with anything you have but worse come to worse use a hair dryer. How long exactly do you have warranty left for it?
I will stop for now until you get back to us with the answers.


----------



## Kevin S (Nov 20, 2014)

The snow blower sits in my unheated garage. It has been hovering around 30 degrees in there most of the time. I brought the snow blower in to my heated porch for about an hour yesterday to tinker with it. Maybe that wouldn't be long enough to thaw it out? Also, the other cables that operate the 'damper' on the end of the chute aren't sticking. Makes me think it may be sticking in the trigger or the control box?

If I read it right, the warranty period is 2 years. I purchased it 11/26/2012 and picked up at my local Lowes on 12/1/2012. At best I've got 10 days.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

why don't you return that and get a TORO, HONDA OR ARIENS instead. you must have a friendly neighbor hood hardware store some where in your neck of the woods. and MAN UP and tell your wife you want a truck. it is your god given right as a man to own a truck.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Put the WD-40 on the back of a shelf. IF, if it's frozen you need a couple hours of warmth to make sure it thaws out. If it starts working again they it's best to lubricate the linkage under the joystick with oil. If you spray WD-40 you'll notice it dries up right away. That's not good for something you want to keep lubricated and hopefully repel moisture. If you have control cables that go down and then come back up and provide a place for water to collect the other thing you can do is use automotive antifreeze in them once they are thawed out. The antifreeze keeps them working and has a rust and corrosion inhibitor in it. Or oil or grease just depends on what you're comfortable with.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Fluid film and PB Blaster do work wonders. I pulled up your owners manual online and I see that there is an adjustment for the chute control rod, so check that out also. If that does not work.You must know someone with a truck. How could you let yourself get truckless like this. Get that machine down there stat. OMG Kevin! Actually I don't have a truck either but I do have the next best thing...a trailer.


----------

